# 1.5 year old crying and waking up 2-3x a night



## joyoustp (Jan 14, 2010)

My 1.5yr old son wakes up 2-3x a night crying and screaming. He has been doing this a lot the last 5 weeks. It is probably night terrors, since my older son was the same way. The thing with the 1.5yr old is that he sometimes wakes up wanting to watch TV. He does this when he's still asleep.

What have others dones?

Is it because he has been watching TV before heading to bed? Should we cut down his 1.5hour nap to 30mins? We have given him valarian root, but that has not helped. There have been some good days and some really bad days. Sometimes he ends up waking up from his night terrors wanting to eat and play for 2-3 hours.

HELP!


----------



## Lazurii (Apr 1, 2011)

I would cut down/out the television watching and see if that makes an improvement. It might just be too much stimulation for him.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmm. I thought night terrors tended to happen only once, within the first few hours of sleep? I could be wrong on that.

I would definitely try cutting the pre-bedtime TV, as it's a pretty easy change you can make to see if it helps. He could also just be going through a developmental "thing" that will ease up over time. I remember there being so much going on at 1.5 in terms of language development and just plain cognitive leaps. It may just be hard for him to turn that stuff off at night right now.


----------

